# Hot - Glue Eggs



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

I need some information on how to go about making some glue eggs. I went through about two sticks and all of the eggs look like garbage. I wouldn't even want to catch suckers on these. Any help would be great. I have done everything to my knowledge to get them round and symetrical but they do not look good.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

did you try threading a bead(s) onto the hook shank and gluing over them?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you dropping them in cold water right after application. With a little practice on forming drop in water and will set right away and hold the shape. S


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

I have tried both ways and I cannot get them to take the shape of an egg. Do you think that my gun is to hot and it is taking to long for the glue to set up?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

What County do you live in ? "OhioFlyer"


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's my 2 cents. I think your glue gun is not hot enough. So here's a suggestion, wrap some thread around the hook so the glue has something to bite into. Use a gas stove and melt the glue enough so it's just starting to melt, form your egg while the glue still warm and then drop the egg in cold water. Repeat the process again if you want to make cluster egg, or add another color to it. 

If the egg's not perfect then use a pair of pliers to hold the one end of the hook and just hold the egg near the flame to warm up the glue so it's plyable. Then use the cold water to harden the egg.

Good luck.....


----------

